# Homemade Tow hitch for Quick Hitches!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Today I started out to make a tow hitch to fit both my cat.1 and cat.2 Quick Hitches. I designed it to fit both because I didn't want to build two. I used an old hitch from a pickup and cut to 26". Then I welded the round stock inside the square tubing. I welded stops at each end of the round stock, making the total length 38". I used a piece of 2"x 4"x 1/4 tubing for the upright and four pieces of 3"x 8"x 1/4" flat bar for top link brackets. The round stock and holes for the top links are all 1 1/4". It took longer to make then I anticipated but right now the first coat of Bobcat grey paint is drying. Here are a couple of pictures, enjoy. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,that's pretty cool,BB!You aughta market that!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

So today I attached it to the quick hitch to see if it fit ok. Also welded a shackle on the bucket for lifting things. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hey,that's pretty cool,BB!You aughta market that!


Thanks jhngardner, glad you liked it! As for marketing them, maybe something I'll consider doing in my retirement. LOL Bye


----------

